# Good Day For Tree Rats



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

I must say that things are turning around. I went out today for squirrels and i seen 6 but only manage a shot on three. Ended up 1 for 3. With this being my first year Squirrel hunting, for that matter hunting period I must say that I am learning a lot and thoroughly enjoying it. But much like they say about fishing vs catching. I understand why they call it hunting and not going to the meat market. Besides it it a lot more fun to be out in nature. Happy hunting guys!!!!!!


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds like you're on the right track. Congrats.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Where were you seeing the squirrels? Not what hunting area. What tree types? Were they on the red acorns yet? I have noticed a huge production of red acorns this year but nearly nothing using them yet.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Bull, They were on the acorns. It is the first time that i had been out in the past two weeks that they were on the acorns so maybe it will pick up for a few weeks. i would like to get a couple more for the freezer. How have you been doing for squirrels this year?


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

good job we went out last week and put 2 down what gun are you using I use a 22 now but used to use a shot gun my daughter uses a 410 and has the first shot everytime with dad just being the back up for her I cut my hunting teeth on squirrells always alot of fun !#


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

big_fish said:


> good job we went out last week and put 2 down what gun are you using I use a 22 now but used to use a shot gun my daughter uses a 410 and has the first shot everytime with dad just being the back up for her I cut my hunting teeth on squirrells always alot of fun !#


Hey Fish, thats cool that you get your daughter out in the woods with you. I know she enjoys the time that you two spend together. i use a savage .17. i think it is a little more challenging than a shotgun. but i may eventualy convert to a shotgun. but a rifle is so much fun.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I haven't seen any hitting the red oaks yet, just the whites & hickory. The supply of whites is starting to drop off so they should start on the red oaks soon. The ones around home are out in the recently shelled corn fields an awful lot, too.
I need to get out & put some away for the winter now that I'm done bowhunting.
As for weapon, I only use a .22 (Browning carbine) unless I am also rabbit hunting , but I don't like to pick the shot out of the squirrels or risk tearing up the meat.
Happy hunting


----------

